# May 2021 Photo of the Month Voting



## snowbear (Jun 6, 2021)

Fortunately, it looks like only two posts were lost due to the vandalism attack.  Thank you to all who helped recovered the missing nominations.

Best of luck to everyone.
You may vote for up to three (3).  Voting ends in seven days.

 1. DSC_2760(Original post lost) by @oldhippy




 2. 11142302-studio (Original post lost) by @K9Kirk






 3. "Wreck on the Beach #3' by @SquarePeg





 4. "She's Playing Dress Up Again" by @Granddad





 5. "Waiting for the Eclipse" by @Peeb





 6. "Another epic sunrise" by @Philmar





 7. "High School Graduation Parade #9" by @SqurePeg


----------

